

Twitpic Founder Launches Twitter Competitor Heello - hornokplease
http://blog.heello.com/

======
naeem
So TwitPic failed because Twitter copied them, so their response is to copy
Twitter? Let me guess, the strategy is to build a product identical to
Twitter, somehow hope it blows up and becomes better than twitter, then re-
introduce twit-pic so that their lovechild can spread its wings and fly again?

wat

------
rick888
I figured they would need to move onto something new after Twitter started
including pictures in tweets.

------
jsavimbi
Not to offend anyone, but a person who makes some money off of an add-on to
another's service should take the money and run once the platform squeezes
them out, not spend money on a product hoping to compete against the
platform's core. Seriously, take the money and run.

